# Corsair Hydro Series H100 versus Prolimatech Genesis



## Maineventler (20. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit,

welcher CPU-Kühler ist der bessere Kühlschrank:

_Corsair Hydro Series H100_ (ca.99€) *oder* _Prolimatech Genesis "Triple Vortex Edition" (ca. 114€)_?

Der Prolimatech ist um mehr als 10 Euro teurer als sein wassergekühlter Konkurent (wenn man es denn bei Caseking ordert).

Kann der Prolimatech sich denn in sachen Kühlleistung von seinem Kontrahenten absetzen?

Ich möchte mir weder den einen noch den anderen CPU-Kühler zulegen, aber es würde mich doch mal stark interessieren wie der Prolimatech sich schlägt. Der Preis sollte sich doch auch irgendwo rechtfertigen. Sollte man zumindest meinen.

Evtl. hat der ein oder andere schon mit beiden Kühlern Erfahrung sammeln können.

Aber gut, ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2012)

Die H100 hat schon eine sehr starke Kühlleistung, allerdings unter Last alles andere als leise.
Der Genesis hat wenigstens eine vernünftige Lautstärke.

Ich würd bei der normalen Luftkühlung bleiben.

Mir persönlich wär aber der Genesis zu teuer, willst du ihn wegen der Optik?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Juni 2012)

Hier mal nen netter Test H100 vs. Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme.
Hatte auch lange Zeit den H100 im Kopf, bin aber froh doch den Luftkühler genommen zu haben 

Corsair H100 vs. Thermalright Silver SB-E und SB-E Extrem - YouTube

Edit,
der "Genesis" ist sicherlich nen "cooler Kühler", grad in schwarz ... aber der Preis ist echt (zu) heftig in der Ausführung ...


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2012)

Grundsätzlich gilt: 
Der Genesis ist günstiger als die H100. Der Preis liegt nur an den überteuerten und trotzdem nicht besonders guten Lüftern dieser Version, außerdem sind 3 verbaut, was keinen Sinn macht. 
Wenn du einen fairen Vergleich willst, dann nehm den Genesis mit zwei 3€ Lüftern und selbst dann hat die H100 noch die billigeren Lüfter. 

Was die Leistung angeht:
Leider gibt es kaum gute Tests von der H100, aber generell brauchen die Kompaktkühlungen sehr hohe Drehzahlen um gut zu kühlen. Wenn man ein leises System will, dann sollte man sich besser bei klassischen Luftkühlern umsehen.

btw: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Maineventler (20. Juni 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die H100 hat schon eine sehr starke Kühlleistung, allerdings unter Last alles andere als leise.
> Der Genesis hat wenigstens eine vernünftige Lautstärke.
> 
> Ich würd bei der normalen Luftkühlung bleiben.
> ...


 
Ich möchte mir weder den H100 noch den Prolimatech zulegen, es ist rein interessehalber. 



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hier mal nen netter Test H100 vs. Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme.
> Hatte auch lange Zeit den H100 im Kopf, bin aber froh doch den Luftkühler genommen zu haben
> 
> Corsair H100 vs. Thermalright Silver SB-E und SB-E Extrem - YouTube
> ...


 
Ich werde gleich mal reingucken. Danke.

Ja, in der Ausführung auf alle Fälle. Deshalb ja auch die Frage, was er in sachen Kühlleistung bringt. Da hängen drei Lüfter drauf... die nicht gerade schwach auf der Brust sind, aber rechtfertigen sie diesen Preis? Also dafür sollte er zumindest die selbe Leistung wie der H100 bringen können.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Juni 2012)

Maineventler schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich mal reingucken. Danke.
> 
> Ja, in der Ausführung auf alle Fälle. Deshalb ja auch die Frage, was er in sachen Kühlleistung bringt. Da hängen drei Lüfter drauf... die nicht gerade schwach auf der Brust sind, aber rechtfertigen sie diesen Preis? Also dafür sollte er zumindest die selbe Leistung wie der H100 bringen können.



Den Genesis gibts mit anderen Lüftern weitaus billiger, außerdem braucht der keine 3 Stück.
Er errciht trotzdem nicht die Leistung einer H100 bei hohen Drehzahlen, wo sie dann aber ziemlich laut wird


----------



## loltheripper (20. Juni 2012)

Für ca 150€ bekommste schon eine normale WaKü (gpu+cpu) wenn du auf neuware verzichten kannst. Und was die an Kühlleistung hat bekommste weder mit einem High-End Luftkühler noch mit einer Kompakt wakü, weshalb ich so ziemlich alle high-end Luftkühler zu teuer finde.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

Aber ne WaKü ist im Verhältnuis sehr wartungsaufwendig


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2012)

Nö, ab und zu etwas Wasser nachkippen, dafür muss man (bei richtigem Aufbau) nicht mehr so oft Staub entfernen. Ich warte meine Wakü praktisch nur bei Umbauten. Lediglich der erste Einbau und die Vorbereitung für ihn ist viel arbeitsintensiver als bei einer Lukü.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Aber ne WaKü ist im Verhältnuis sehr wartungsaufwendig


 
Wo hast du das denn gelesen? 

Im Grunde ziehe ich eine sehr gute Luftkühlung immer einer Kompaktwasserkühlung vor. Außer wir sprechen vom Hitzkopf 2011. Aber wenn man sich 2011 leisten kann, sollte eine echte Wasserkühlung auch noch dabei sein.


----------



## coroc (20. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gelesen?
> 
> Im Grunde ziehe ich eine sehr gute Luftkühlung immer einer Kompaktwasserkühlung vor. Außer wir sprechen vom Hitzkopf 2011. Aber wenn man sich 2011 leisten kann, sollte eine echte Wasserkühlung auch noch dabei sein.


 Muss ich dir recht geben, außerdem sieht ne echte WaKü einfach Hammer aus


----------

